# Secretariat's Granddaughter for Sale



## greenfamilyfarms (Oct 11, 2010)

Wish I could get her, but maybe somebody on BYH will be able to.

http://eastnc.craigslist.org/grd/1999892694.html


----------



## mistee (Oct 11, 2010)

isnt she pretty!!!!!! 

I had a TB who lines went back to sec........


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 11, 2010)

YOU HAD TO POST THIS, DIDN'T YOU?!!!! 

She's a beauty, and if she's even half as nice as the ad makes her sound, 
that's not a bad price. I've always had a special place in my heart for the big red horse and his get. I'm a little concerned, though, because I remember seeing an ad on Equinenow for a Secretariat granddaughter in South Carolina only about a year ago - I hope for the horse's sake it wasn't the same horse, changing hands yet again. Going back to the ad . . . .


----------



## goodhors (Oct 11, 2010)

Well she sure sounds great!  And such a bright red!  I like red mares!!  The old horse threw mares that crossed well with many other horses. 

Just can't use another horse, can't get all the ones we have ridden or worked enough!


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 11, 2010)

goodhors said:
			
		

> The old horse threw mares that crossed well with many other horses.


I read an online article recently, that explained why so many of Secretariat's daughters were such good broodmares. He carried a gene that gives those horses lucky enough to carry it extra-large hearts (Secretariat's own heart weighed 22 lbs, more than twice the size of the average horse's heart). Big, strong, healthy heart = more blood getting pumped around = more stamina. This gene is sex-linked, it appears on the x chromasome, so it gets passed down only to his daughters. The daughters could then pass it on to their sons or daughters, which explains why his sons were pretty much a bust, but his grandkids were so much better!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Oct 11, 2010)

I haven't shown the ad to the hubby yet because he will so want to get her. We just don't have the facilities right now for a horse. We'll have to buy tack, feed, more hay, pay a farrier, borrow a horse trailer, etc. She's just beautiful!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Oct 11, 2010)

At the stable I board at, until last spring there was a Secretariat granddaughter living there. She was 20 some years old, dark bay with a very dishy, beautiful face. She was always a hard keeper and despite special diet and regular teeth floating, it was just getting too hard to keep weight on her. Her owners put her down last spring.


----------

